# Some good news on Broken Foot



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I saw her today and it looks like she's gaining some movement in her injured foot and leg. Before she wasn't moving the leg nor the foot. She's now able to lift and lower her leg and the toes are starting to move. She still limps and cannot put her full weight on that side yet but I'm hopeful this little progress will mean that she will gradually get better.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

They are quite amazing in how soon they can heal up from breaks!

How tough pigeons are with injuries - yet how fragile their little systems when they get sick

John


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Garye,


Very good...

This has been my experience to note also, amid those members of my Wild Flock who sometimes exhiibit a held-up leg.

Hence, unless I think it is a comutated or severe fracture or dislocation of clearly out of alignment leg in some way ( verses a sprain or strain or greenstick fracture or bruise or something) I will not endevor to capture them, but instead, leave them be, and wish them well.

Too, unless one is very good at acptureing them with no strain occuring to their legs, unknown injuries such as these are liable to be made much worse from the various strains of a clumsy capture, where, a slightly pulled ligament or greenstick fracture, might be made to become a much more serious injury than it had been.

Love,

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hey Garye, good to know that your pijie is doing better, especially under the 
constraints you have w/your living situation and rehabbers in the area....like 
none. Hope your new job and hours are sitting well w/you and that the pijies
are getting used to seeing you at the new times!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

*Thanks everyone*

I do hope she continues to get better on her own. It's too bad that I don't have anyone nearby to help but that's what happens when you live out in the boondocks. I think one of the reasons she might be getting better is because she is being forced to by a very persistent male admirer. He is trying his hardest to get her to mate with him and this pushes her to try walking (if you know what I mean) so her hurt leg is now getting exercise because quite frankly, she does not want him. I'll keep looking out for her when I can and hope she gets better soon.

The pigeons are not used to my new hours. I noticed on Saturday and Sunday they were waiting for me at the usual hours I visited them before I changed jobs. But I figure with all these elderly people taking an interest in them all of a sudden, they won't be out for lack of food. They do like them as I've noticed by visiting them Saturday and Sunday. Let's put it this way - they definitely won't starve.

I just miss them during the weekdays - especially the one I named Garye. I loved that bird. Maybe she'll change her hours and meet me in the early mornings before I go to work. I can only hope.


----------

